# weiß einer was das ist?



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2012)

Hallö

Diese Tiere sind immer in meinem Regentank .Weiß einer was das ist?
Die schwimmen so gut. Sieht lustig aus


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

hi!

Das ist ein __ Gelbrandkäfer, den kannst Du ja mal googeln....

lg Ina


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

lesen im Forum kann man auch machen...  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26504/?q=gelbrandk%E4fer


----------



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

hätte ich nun nicht gedacht das der hier gerade im Forum vertreten ist. Aber gut ,dann danke. Werde nächstes mal vorher suchen (hoffe ich denke dran   )

ähm ich meine ich lese nun nochmal bei google, aber wenn ihr das so wisst.
Sind die unbedenklich. Kann ich die ruig anfassen ggf  oder sollte ich die sogar in den Teich geben (warum auch immer)

weiß einer wie die da hin kommen in die Regentonne


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

wie die in die regentonne kommen? gehören zwar zu den schwimmkäfern, aber die können __ fliegen! und das tun sie nachts. sowohl sie selbst als auch ihre larven leben räuberisch, ähnlich wie libellenlarven. sie fressen u.a. kaulquappen und babyfische. wenn du also bunte fischchen züchten willst, tu sie lieber nicht in den teich. wenn du aber angst vor fisch-überbesatz hast, sind sie wohl ganz willkommen. ich persönlich möchte sie nicht anfassen, finde sie etwas gruselig....


lg ina


----------



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

__ fliegen können die auch noch 
Nicht schlecht. Alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid. Danke schön


----------



## zuppinger (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

Nimm sie ruhig mal in die Hand. Sie werden dem Klischee "Krabbelkäfer" voll gerecht und sind für uns ungefährlich. Sie und ihre Larven sind so etwa das, was Ameisen im Wald sind - Gesundheitspolizei. Ich habe in meinem neuen Teich (allerdings ohne Fische) ca. 15 ausgewachsene Tiere und schon zahllose Larven. Allgemein geht man davon aus, dass sie gesunden Fischen nichts anhaben können, nur der Brut und kranken Tieren. Aus meiner Sicht reguliert sich alles von selbst. Setzt du welche ein und sie finden nicht genügend Nahrung sind sie über Nacht verschwunden. Fischst du sie raus und es ist noch Futter da kommen sofort welche nach.


----------



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: weiß einer was das ist?*

achso. Ja eben da kann man dann eh nicht viel machen. Habe den guten nun mal in den Teich gegeben. Ob der nun bleibt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen


----------

